# .30 Caliber Pistol



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thought this was cool: All-American-made handgun is a legal chopped and shortened version of Inland's also-new M1 carbine: http://thinkingafield.org/2015/12/new-inland-30-caliber-pistol.html


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good sized holster for that one.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Interesting! At first I thought you were talking about a Magnum Research BFR which comes in some INSANE calibers for a revolver.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd play with one for a bit.


----------



## bugsanddaffy331 (Sep 21, 2015)

Wasn't the 30 cal. originally a pistol cartridge? I remember seeing a pistol in that caliber years ago.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Saw a 30 cal. carbine pistol today myself. A friend of mine had it and bought it because he had never seen one himself. He also had a 30-30 tc contender pistol---I never saw one of those before either.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

im thinking of asking the wife t get me a .300 blackout pistol (AR of course)for my 50th b-day in a couple of months

or else one of these


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Tim, tell her I want one of those also, lol


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

It would be a novelty for me, because of impracticality based on size.

Love the high-speed camera work.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

bugsanddaffy331 said:


> Wasn't the 30 cal. originally a pistol cartridge? I remember seeing a pistol in that caliber years ago.
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


Yep it is indeed a pistol cartridge.


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

How about one of these bad [email protected]@es lol http://www.gunsinternational.com/guns-for-sale-online/pistols/mauser-pistols-broomhandle.cfm?cat_id=1268

C96 broom handle pistol


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Here is the 30 cal carbine pistol my friend has.


----------

